# Floor joist to 'rat slab' clearance



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

greg24k said:


> Sounds like you have on your hands Dumb and Dumber, because what they said and what they making you do, just don't make any sense.


It is a little unusual, when you think of it. I'm going to go jackhammer a hole in the laundry room floor, so we're prepared if the washing machine ever springs a leak. I'll just tell my wife that's what they do in San Diego. I'm sure she'll be OK with that.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Strange rational indeed.
Presumably a plumbing leak is a rare event, and might at the most leave the slab somewhat damp for about 7 days.
Not enough time to cause any significant mold or water vapor damage even if it happened once every couple of years.
Sounds like the plan checker might be trying to save face for the inspector at the expense of the home owner and contractor.


Andy.


----------



## javatom (Sep 9, 2008)

I just met with our plan checker. He said the low clearance is ok. Vent it like any other crawl. He suggested adding a sheet of poly on top of the existing slab because there may not be one under it. Simple enough. I asked him about a hole in the slab for potential plumbing leaks and he stated the obvious. "that would defeat the purpose of the moisture barrier.


----------

